# Prewar New Departure 3 Speed Hub?



## szathmarig (Apr 15, 2016)

I didn't know there was such a thing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-NEW-...414777?hash=item2365b807b9:g:LL0AAOSw5dNWqDVk


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 15, 2016)

Guy is mistaken. New departure came out with thise,early post war to try to grab some of sturmey archer's market. By '51,they were done.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

